
Hackers Made an App That Kills to Prove a Point - rolph
https://www.wired.com/story/medtronic-insulin-pump-hack-app/
======
BubRoss
It's an insulin pump and the company isn't addressing huge security flaws so
security researchers made an Android app. Saved you a clickbait click.

